# Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin März



> *Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion? ​*
> Am 15. Februar wollen die Delegierten des VDSF über den Verschmelzungsvertrag zur Fusion genannten Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV erneut abstimmen.
> 
> Die erste, gültige Abstimmung im VDSF brachte ja nicht das dem Präsidium genehme Abstimmungsergebnis.
> ...


----------



## Pitti (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*

Oder anders und bewusst provokant gefragt:
*Haben Sie ein Gewissen?*
*Oder stimmen Sie für diese Art einer Fusion?*

Jeder hat ein Gewissen, es ist nur die Frage für welche Seite oder Ideologie dieses dann steht.


----------



## Sharpo (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*

Dazu fällt finde ich diesen Bericht passend:

http://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/tid-29319/political-correctness-klappe-zu_aid_911015.html

Wenn man mal die Sozialdemokratie streicht.

Zitat:"Danach treibt den Menschen die Angst vor der sozialen Isolation um –  keiner will in einer Gruppe oder der Gesellschaft außen stehen. Das hat  seine guten Gründe: Schließlich sind wir als soziale Wesen auf die  Gemeinschaft angewiesen, und wir leben auch gern in ihr. Um nur ja nicht  ausgegrenzt zu werden, beobachtet der Einzelne ständig seine Umgebung  auf der Suche nach der gerade vorherrschenden Meinung – und passt sich  ihr dann an."
http://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/tid-29319/political-correctness-klappe-zu_aid_911015.html​


----------



## Brotfisch (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*

Über zwanzig Jahre nach der deutschen Einheit und nach zwei Anläufen und fünf Jahren, in denen die "Fusion" alle anderen anglerischen Themen dominierte, mag manch einer erschöpft die Hand heben wollen. Die Lösung der wirklichen Probleme innerhalb der deutschen Anglerschaft ist damit nicht erreicht, sondern im Gegenteil vertagt und meiner Meinung nach auch erschwert.

"Die da oben werden schon wissen, was sie tun" - Das war viel zu lange die übliche Selbstbeschwichtigung, die dazu geführt hat, dass es zu wenig Kontrolle und Transparenz und zu viel Schnellschüsse und Alleingänge jedenfalls im VDSF gab und gibt. Die Einheit der deutschen Angler ist zu wichtig, um sie weiterhin nur denjenigen zu überlassen, die nicht weiter gedacht haben als an eine Schmalspurfusion und wirkliche innere Einheit.

Die Pläne für die drastische Erhöhung der Beiträge zum Bundesverband sind fertig. Dass sie in Schubladen unter Verschluss gehalten werden, sollte keinen verantwortungsbewussten Delegierten täuschen. Und die Last, das Geld zu beschaffen, lastet auf den Landesverbänden, die nicht gleich in der Lage sind, die Kosten an die Mitglieder weiterzugeben.

Das ist der Preis der Einheit. Noch wird er geheim gehalten. Jetzt zu sagen, dass die Fusion kein Nullsummenspiel wird, dass sie jeden einzelnen Angler Geld kosten wird, wäre mutig und anständig. Es nicht zu tun, ist unanständig.

Das sollten die Delegierten, wenn sie ihre Hand für diese unreife Fusion heben, im Kopf haben.

Die Angler werden es nicht vergessen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*



> Die Angler werden es nicht vergessen.


Dafür werden wir sorgen..............


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*

PS:



> Jetzt zu sagen, dass die Fusion kein Nullsummenspiel wird, dass sie jeden einzelnen Angler Geld kosten wird, *wäre mutig und anständig*. Es nicht zu tun, ist unanständig.


Angesichts dessen, wie das alles rund um die (Kon)Fusion bisher gelaufen ist, fällt es mir persönlich mehr als schwer, die Worte "anständig" und "Verbandsfunktionär" in einem Satz zusammen unfallfei zu lesen oder gar zu schreiben.......


----------



## Fischdieb (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*

Die Pläne für einen drastische Erhöhung der Beiträge liegen fertig in den Schubläden...sicherlich eine rein persönliche Annahme oder Mutmaßung, oder? 
Den zumindest für den DAV ist die Fusion ja erst mal mit einer drastischen Beitragsreduzierung verbunden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*

Zu glauben, dass die mit der Kohle auskommen, hat eher was mit Leichtgläubigkeit der Delegierten zu tun.

In dem Thread hier gehts ums Gewissen derselben.......


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Jetzt zu sagen, dass die Fusion kein Nullsummenspiel wird, dass sie jeden einzelnen Angler Geld kosten wird, wäre mutig und anständig. Es nicht zu tun, ist unanständig.




Zweifellos!

Dennoch muss man auch konstatieren, dass wer glaubt diese Fusion sei sogar noch mit einer Beitragssenkung zu finanzieren, sich die Hose mit der Kneifzange zumacht.

Eine Beitragserhöhung ist ebenso offensichtlich wie unvermeidlich. 

Ich hab grundsätzlich kein Mitleid mit Menschen, die sich aus purer Dummheit z.B. einen Jahreswagen kaufen, der nur die Hälfte des marktüblichen Preises kostet.

Um zu merken, das sowas von vorne bis hinten stinkt, die Karre vermutlich einen kapitalen Motorschaden hat,  muss man kein Intelligenzbolzen sein. 

Das die Käufer hier jedoch mit fremdem Geld zahlen, nämlich dem der Mitglieder, macht die Sache jedoch hochbrisant.


----------



## Honeyball (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*

Nun, wir hätten vor wenigen Monaten auch nicht erwartet, dass es Landes- oder Bezirksverbände geben wird, die dieses ganze Chaos tatsächlich *nicht* mittragen.
Also kann man nicht pauschal sagen, dass die Prädikate Mut, Anstand und Vernunft nicht auf Funktionäre anwendbar sind, denn Herr Klasing zeigt -offenbar als einziger Landesverbandspräsident bundesweit- dass sowas möglich ist.
Vielleicht muss man auch Herrn Braun da was zugestehen, weil er sich rechtzeitig vom Acker gemacht hat, bevor gepflügt wird, jedoch halte ich da andere Prädikate für durchaus angebrachter. :m

Sehr still geworden ist es ja rund um den DAV. Doch beim Norgetreffen in Berlin hatte ich da durchaus den Eindruck, dass es dem einen oder anderen doch so langsam dämmert, für was man da über den Tisch gezogen werden wird und dass eine Fusion mit dem VdSF eher eine kaum zu stemmende finanzielle Belastung als ein Schritt in eine (gemeinsame oder gar bessere) Zukunft ist.


----------



## Sharpo (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nun, wir hätten vor wenigen Monaten auch nicht erwartet, dass es Landes- oder Bezirksverbände geben wird, die dieses ganze Chaos tatsächlich *nicht* mittragen.
> Also kann man nicht pauschal sagen, dass die Prädikate Mut, Anstand und Vernunft nicht auf Funktionäre anwendbar sind, denn Herr Klasing zeigt -offenbar als einziger Landesverbandspräsident bundesweit- dass sowas möglich ist.
> Vielleicht muss man auch Herrn Braun da was zugestehen, weil er sich rechtzeitig vom Acker gemacht hat, bevor gepflügt wird, jedoch halte ich da andere Prädikate für durchaus angebrachter. :m
> 
> Sehr still geworden ist es ja rund um den DAV. Doch beim Norgetreffen in Berlin hatte ich da durchaus den Eindruck, dass es dem einen oder anderen doch so langsam dämmert, für was man da über den Tisch gezogen werden wird und dass eine Fusion mit dem VdSF eher eine kaum zu stemmende finanzielle Belastung als ein Schritt in eine (gemeinsame oder gar bessere) Zukunft ist.



Ich verstehe diesen Pessimismus nicht.
Es kommen doch neue Leute in den Vorstand. Es wird doch alles besser. Schöner. Gerechter. Transparenter. Demokratischer. Kuschliger. Wärmer.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diesen Pessimismus nicht.
> Es kommen doch neue Leute in den Vorstand. Es wird doch alles besser. Schöner. Gerechter. Transparenter. Demokratischer. Kuschliger. *Wärmer*.....




Die Wärme ist Reibungshitze die entsteht, wenn man über den Tisch gezogen wird.


----------



## duo1108 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*

ICh weis gar nicht was ihr alle wollt. Wenn man den Worten des VDSF Präsident glaubt befindet sich die Vereinigung der organisierten deutschen Anglerschaft nunmehr auf einem sehr positiven Weg, unbeschadet einiger Skeptiker. Die gute Vorbereitung der außerordentlichen Hauptversammlung am 15.02.2013 steht ja auch ganz fest auf dem Boden demokratischer Grundsätze und alle Fragen wurden ausdiskutiert, auch wenn im Ergebnis nicht immer absolute Einigkeit erreicht werden konnte. 

Also das Schreiben des Präsidenten auf den Seiten des VDSF ist schon ein Leckerbissen für alle die Vorgänge um die Fusion intebnsiv verfolgt haben.


----------



## Honeyball (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*

Wenn's nicht so eine ernste, uns alle tief (be)treffende Angelegenheit wäre, hätte ich jetzt den Begriff "Realsatire" ins Spiel gebracht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*

Ja, gelle ;-))))))


----------



## Knispel (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*

Der Papst tritt zurück weil ihm altersbedingt alles über den Kopf wächst - obwohl evangelisch: Hut ab vor dem Manne #6 - ! 
Unsere Funktionäre bleiben standhaft bis in den Tod im Amt, obwohl ihnen altersbedingt der ganze Laden bereits lange über den Kopf gewachsen ist - ich lass den Hut hier lieber auf :c- ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*

Kam mir heute auch schon in den Kopp nach den ersten Meldungen, hat ja auch was mit Gewissen zu tun ;-))))


----------



## Dunraven (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Unsere Funktionäre bleiben standhaft bis in den Tod im Amt



Glatte Lüge, ich sage nur GmbH und Bayern. 
Das Vorbild da ist aber wohl eher der Herr Schettino.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*

Es sind ja nicht immer nur Kapitäne, die sinkende Schiffe verlassen.....


----------



## Knispel (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Glatte Lüge, ich sage nur GmbH und Bayern.
> Das Vorbild da ist aber wohl eher der Herr Schettino.


 
Die Zurückgetretenen sitzen bestimmt auch noch in anderen Verbänden an der Spitze und das heute noch - ich sage nur DFV ....


----------



## Eisbär14 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*

Na hoffentlich wird es am 15. nicht die Dunkle Seite der Macht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*

Würd ich nicht drauf wetten - die sind im VDSF über Jahrzehnte so ans abnicken gewöhnt, dass das gut sein kann, dass die gegen jede Vernunft und jedes Gewissen das durchprügeln..


----------



## Honeyball (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*

Tja, dass der Papst sich intellektuell von gewissen Personen auf Verbands(führungs)ebene deutlich abhebt, ist ja keine neue Erkenntnis. In "Gewissen" steckt "Wissen", Weisheit kommt von Wissen, und auch im Wort "Bewusstsein" ist dies enthalten, doch bedarf es kaum einer großen Weisheit, damit es einem bewusst wird, wenn jemand endgültig nicht nur genug sondern längst viel zu viel Schaden angerichtet hat. Das Wissen darum sollte also vorhanden sein und damit das Gewissen auf den Plan rufen.

Und was wird nun am Freitag passieren?
Wird das Wissen und das Gewissen eine Rolle spielen?
Oder wird sich die notwendige Mehrheit alles Abnickender diesmal finden und Vernunft, Wissen, Gewissen und alles was dazu gehört (falls vorhanden) an der Garderobe abgeben?

Ich hab schon im November nicht geglaubt, dass es über 25% Vernunft in den Delegiertenköpfen geben könnte. Und genauso glaube ich es diesmal auch nicht.

Wobei ich aber auch zugeben muss, dass mir die Entscheidung, die da gefällt wird, so ziemlich am Allerwertesten vorbei geht. Das Chaos ist längst angerichtet, egal ob mit zwei oder einem Bundesverband. 

Viel spannender ist für mich die Frage, was sich gewisse Leute und ihre Rädelsführer und Anhänger noch alles für Unverschämtheiten gegenüber den wenigen Aufrechten leisten werden.

So oder so finde ich es richtig und wichtig, möglichst viel Energie darein zu setzen, das "kleine gallische Dorf" Niedersachsen mit "Majestix" Klasing in allen Belangen zu unterstützen. Vielleicht wird das sogar einfacher, wenn man sich dabei auf einen DAFV konzentrieren kann und der jetzige VdSF endlich nichts anderes mehr ist, als Teil eines abgeschlossen Kapitels düsterster und unrühmlichster deutscher Angelgeschichte, genauso wie der gesamte Osten als immer mehr verblassende Erinnerung an gute alte Zeiten das endgültige Ende eines von seiner Führung schmählich verratenen und verkauften DAV noch lange beweinen wird.
Den durch diese Fusionsgeschichte angerichteten Schaden kann und muss man ohnehin in den Ländern aufarbeiten. Von der Bundesebene wird da in nächster Zeit ohnehin kein Impuls kommen. Dazu werden die alle viel zu sehr mit sich selbst und der Verteilung der den Anglern in Deutschland abgetrotzten Pfründe beschäftigt sein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Viel spannender ist für mich die Frage, was sich gewisse Leute und ihre Rädelsführer und Anhänger noch alles für Unverschämtheiten gegenüber den wenigen Aufrechten leisten werden.




Lass sie doch noch ein wenig hetzen. Mir fällt da die Abwandlung eines Werbeslogans ein.

" Während in Villa Niedersachsen noch gezahlt werden kann, ist man in VillaDAFV schon Pleite".


----------



## Pitti (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*

Ändern wird sich erst etwas, wenn die Angler in den Vereinen, ALLE den Verbandsaustritt fordern. 
Oder ALLE nicht organisierten Angler, sich organisieren und Ihre Stimme eine Bedeutung damit bekommt !

Es ist wie in der Politik, wer nicht wählen geht hat verloren !


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*

Die Strukturen in den Verbänden (und oft auch Vereinen) sowie das herrschende Demokratieverständnis, lassen so ein "wir ändern mal was" aber schnell zu einer Lebensaufgabe werden. Da hat nun auch nicht jeder Lust oder Zeit für.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*

Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein - wir lassens weiter tropfen ;-)))))))

Ob in einem VDSF/DAFV, DAV oder wer sonst vorgibt, für Angler sprechen zu wollen...


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein - wir lassens weiter tropfen ;-)))))))
> 
> Ob in einem VDSF/DAFV, DAV oder wer sonst vorgibt, für Angler sprechen zu wollen...



Und das ist auch gut so. :m

Zu dem "Tropfen", geiler Spruch, genau den hab ich bei nem Kollegen vor kurzem erst gebracht. Hehe. #h


----------



## Pitti (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein - wir lassens weiter tropfen ;-)))))))
> 
> Ob in einem VDSF/DAFV, DAV oder wer sonst vorgibt, für Angler sprechen zu wollen...


 
#6 Aufklären und den Leuten die Tatsachen vor Augen halten und das stetig. Ja nur so und nicht anders und das macht IHR richtig GUT.#6


----------



## Pitti (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die Strukturen in den Verbänden (und oft auch Vereinen) sowie das herrschende Demokratieverständnis, lassen so ein "wir ändern mal was" aber schnell zu einer Lebensaufgabe werden. Da hat nun auch nicht jeder Lust oder Zeit für.


 
Kann man schon verstehen, aber der Weg ist das Ziel ! #h


----------



## Honeyball (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die Strukturen in den Verbänden (und oft auch Vereinen) sowie das herrschende Demokratieverständnis, lassen so ein "wir ändern mal was" aber schnell zu einer Lebensaufgabe werden. Da hat nun auch nicht jeder Lust oder Zeit für.


Tja, aber wo kämen wir hin, wenn jeder nur fragte "Wo kämen wir hin?" und keiner ginge, um zu sehen, wohin man käme, wenn man ginge? :m

Niedersachsen hat sich auf den richtigen Weg gemacht.
Lasst uns ihnen folgen und unterwegs möglichst viele mitnehmen!


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*

Grade gelesen dass das IOC Ringen aus dem Olympischen Programm streichen will. Ringen ist bei den neueren Spielen immer dabei gewesen und gehörte schon in der Antike zu den Olympischen Spielen.

Worauf ich hinaus will. Nicht nur wir Angler haben Funktionäre, die uns verraten (grade Schleppangelverbot in MVP) und sich einen Schei** um das große ganze kümmern.

Also Kopf hoch. :m


----------



## Jose (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...wo kämen wir hin, wenn jeder nur fragte "Wo kämen wir hin?" und keiner ginge, um zu sehen, wohin man käme, wenn man ginge? ...




gibst du den spruch frei für z.b. signatur?

#6 ist der nasenring für alle "wo-kämen-wir-hin"-abwiegler #6


----------



## Honeyball (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*

Der ist nicht von mir sondern von Kurt Marti, einem schweizer Theologen und Schriftsteller.
Im Original heißt der:


> Wo chiemte mer hi, wenn alli seite, wo chiemte mer hi  und niemer giengti,  fur einisch z'luege, wohi dass me chiem, we me gieng




(Wer hat's erfunden?  - Die Schweizer :m)


----------



## Dunraven (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Haben Sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen Sie für die Fusion?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Grade gelesen dass das IOC Ringen aus dem Olympischen Programm streichen will. Ringen ist bei den neueren Spielen immer dabei gewesen und gehörte schon in der Antike zu den Olympischen Spielen.
> 
> Worauf ich hinaus will. Nicht nur wir Angler haben Funktionäre, die uns verraten (grade Schleppangelverbot in MVP) und sich einen Schei** um das große ganze kümmern.
> 
> Also Kopf hoch. :m




Wobei da die Funktionäre laut Zeitung überrascht wurden und die haben angekündigt sich für den Erhalt einzusetzen. Das ist also nicht ganz vergleichbar, denn evt. haben sie sich zu lange in Sicherheit gefühlt, aber jetzt kann es sein das sie wirklich auch etwas unternehmen und sich für den Erhalt einsetzen. Ich bin da auch gespannt. Nicht das ich Ringen für so unterhaltsam halte (Angeln wäre mir deutlich angenehmer, auf Casting kann ich allerdings genau so verzichten wie auf Baseball), aber das gehört halt seit der Antike dazu.


----------

